# 40 Gallon Stocking List



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I want to run my stocking list by you guys, so I can prepare my tank accordingly. I want to keep my tank lightly stocked including no more than 5 fish and a shrimp or two. I would love some suggestions on easy to keep corals if you guys have any. The only one that I know I want for sure is a frogspawn.

Fish and Inverts:
(1) Ocellaris Clownfish
(1) Yellow Watchman Goby
(1) Royal Gramma Basslet
(1) Yellowtail Blue Damselfish
(1) Pajama Cardinalfish
(1) Tiger Pistol Shrimp
(1) Dwarf Feather Duster

Coral:
Frogspawn-Wall Green
Hammer Coral-Wall
Chili Coral
I really like the corals that sway in the water, but I also want a variety. Any suggestions for some beginner corals?


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Yellowtail Blue Damselfish has been scratched from the list due to its aggressive nature. I do not have room in my tank to keep 3 of them in order to keep the aggression down.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Chile Coral is a non photosythetic coral, should be kept in a cave, and you will only see it come to life at night.
Beginner Corals: Corals Suitable for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

good idea on loosing the damsel. the list looks good, however chili corals will be tough to keep. even feather dusters can slowly wither away over time due to lack of food in a closed system. 

xenia, clove polyps, green star polyps, zoanthids, leathers, will all be "easier corals"

is there a reason you dont want a pair of clowns?


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I figured a pair of clowns would become aggressive towards each other. If not, then I will go with 2 ocellaris clowns. I will also scratch the feather duster and chili coral from my list because they sound like more than I want to deal will when I first start. Thank you for the suggestions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

there will be some agression between the clowns as they work out their sex. get one larger then the other ( generally the larger one will be[come] the female ) while the less dominant is the male.
they do not need an anemone but hiding spots which the rock work will provide.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, two clown fish it is. As I mentioned before, I would like to keep a frogspawn and I have read that they may host with it. I'm just thinking ahead here, but I want to add the clown(s) first. Do I add both at the same time or just one, then add the other one later?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

both clowns can go in at the same time.


----------

